
PewDiePie Put in Spotlight After New Zealand Shooting - mykowebhn
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/15/technology/pewdiepie-new-zealand-shooting.html
======
mooman219
I'm not sure if this is HN appropriate content, and is mostly a social/culture
topic that's pretty removed from tech.

